# Which smoker?



## merak (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a bunch of wood from a crab apple tree I cut down and would like to purchase a smoker. I would probably use it a couple times a month. I would also be cooking a max of ~15-20 lbs. at a time. Which smokers do people recommend. And price is an issue.  

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## christy (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Merak,

I know your looking for answers on a full size smoker. But my husband bought a little black box that he puts trimmings from are apple trees in, then he sticks it over the heat in his regular BBQ. He soaks the tree trimmings in water first. It adds some flavor to the regular BBQ items. We love it. You can pick one up almost anywhere i think. I hope someone can give you some info on a regular smoker.

Christy


----------

